# Phoenix Retriever Club Trial



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Any Results


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

All I have in Qual is
1 Ray Bly Fishtrap Isabella 
2 Debbie Brooks with her Flatcoat Tazz
3 Diann Miller with Maxx
RJ. Mike Bassett with Finn owned by Martha Curtis 

Qual Judges were Charlene Koeth and George Ibarra 

open had 55 entered but we had 5 or 6 scratches, 28 are called back to the water blind.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Cindy for posting results. Congratulations to Debbyand Taz. Also to Diane and Maxx. Good for Bear and Mike and Martha.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WooHoo for Martha, Mike and Finn--a nice looking chocolate!!
Suzanne B


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

OPEN
Judges : Rob Libberton and Charlene Koeth 

1st Nebos Millennium Jade AL Wilson 

2nd Ritz's Creek Morgan Ruth Aud 

3rd Little Dipper Darby Karl Gunzer

4th AFC Iron Lines Sergeant Pepper

RJ FC Timber Town Trifecta Patti Kiernan

Jams Go Margo Mel Milton AFC Hannas Eye Of The Tiger John Pampy
Catalinas Trumark Karl Gunzer Fishtrap Heidi Ray Bly Stillwater Marsh Stalker Mike Bassett

Derby starts Sunday 8 AM and AM is still running


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Ruth & Morgan. Also Al Wilson, Karl Gunzer and Mark for your Open palcements.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Al Wilson for winning the Open!

FOM


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

For those who do not know Ruth Aud, she has been running Field trials for years and this is the first time she has ever placed in the Open. She finally has a really nice dog out of Ritz.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS RUTH and AL!!!! WAY TO GO

Kris
Blacktail Labradors


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Ruth!!! How awesome is that. 

Arleen


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations Ruth!

Any more news, results from Am & Derby ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Derby 
Judges Rob Libberton And Mark Lowans

1st Glenelms Thandi Mervyn Jackson (Golden Retriever)
2nd Lil Chin Music Charlene Koeth
3rd Fargo So California Russ Stewart 
4th X-Steames Timelwss Tempting Tulip Patti Kiernan
RJ Ironlines Amphibious Assault Mark Perrizo
Jams Millforge Bronco 11 Karl Gunzer
Tigers Currane Trooper Karl Gunzer

AM was still running when we left hopefully someone can post results


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Russ and Cal!

FOM


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Russ,,, Does that mean Derby List ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Russ told me Cal is one point away he's running next weekend at Niland
Cindy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Derby placements and Jams.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Congratulations to Mervyn with his Derby win !!!!!
Boomer also sends his congrat's!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow! More pompom shaking for Thandi & Mervyn!!! Blue's a great color on goldens!
Suzanne B


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Derby 1st ......... Glenelm's Thandi ** , Mervyn Jackson 

Congratulations!!  

Judy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

If anyone has the Amateur results please post them. This is not an EE event and so we will not know the results until FTN publishes them in a couple of months if they receive them.


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Amature results

The Open was won by a yellow dog owned and handled by Al Wilson. Al also won the Amateur with his black dog. 

2nd Chris Allaire with Belle
3rd Chris Allaire with Rascal
4th Mark Peizzo
RJ Arnie Erwin 

There were 8 finishers of 12 back for the 4th series.

Sorry I do not know the names of the dogs or who got Jams.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks so much for posting the Am results.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Al Wilson has 3 black dogs. Which one did he win the Amateur with ?
The yellow one, the Open winner Jade is the dam of 2 of his black dogs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

AL had 4 in the AM sure which one won but Jade is not the dam of any he had entered. He had AFC Nebos Onyx Tornado Nebos Grandma Ruby, Nebos Black Pearl and Nebos Millennium Jade entered. 

Thanks to Everyone that came out and put up with the heat, Hope you all had a good time and CONGRATS to all. 
Cindy


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

You are correct. I was thinking Jade was the dam of Ruby and Yoda. It was another bitch he owns.
I guess he didnt run Yoda in the Am.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats to Mervyn and Russ. Good Job guys.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I think Al won with Ruby.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

If thats true.......awesome!


----------

